# Hello from the snowy Puget Sound



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello sailnet!  

My wife and I bought our first sailboat (1975 Irwin Sloop) almost 2 years ago now. It is something I have always wanted to do (sail) and never dreamed I would b able to. I have only sailed a few times and loved it. We got our boat shortly after I was diagnosed with kidney cancer back in May 06. After spending 2 1/2 months in the hospital over the summer the dream hadnt changed. While undergoing treatment for the cancer that was left my wife asked me one day if I would like to live on a sailboat once we retired. I couldnt believe it or answer her right away. 

To make a long story short, we bought our boat in April 07. Anyway, after upgrading the running rigging and a number of other nice to have things like a new head and an under the counter refrigerator we have had a lot of fun on it. I even got the boat sailing so fast (7.2 knots) I scared my wife so bad she wouldnt even look out at the water. Me, I was like a kid at Christmas time. The big problem for her was that I hadnt learned about moving the traveler to leeward to decrease the heal of the boat yet. So needless to say she thought we were going to tip over. 

Have a lot of questions about the things I want/need to do with the boat yet. Probably wait til the weather improves before I start. Would like to buddy boat up to the San Juans with someone next year. Merry Christmas and have fun!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

LOL

Know the feeling about the wife will not look at the water! She will hang over the windward rail to feel better, then complains for days that her arms hurt where she was leaning on the rail!

Welcome to the crazy world of boating, enjoy our boat here in the NW/pugetsound region.

Where are you moored? there are 3-5 of us from edmonds, one or two from Shillshoal and other seatle marinas, a few up north south of the border, along with a few crazies from north of the border!

Marty

my boat sunday afternoon!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings TerryJoe,

Where do you keep you boat? We're in La Conner and can be found in the area on most nice weekends. We make an annual trip up to Desolation Sound each July, although I think I have the wife half convinced to go out to Barkley Sound this summer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Moorage*

We have our boat moored at Tyee Marina in Tacoma. Went down last night to remove the snow from the dodger. It was really caked on with ice. We are taking a cruise for our 20th anniversary up the inside passage next August. Had considered going up in our boat but decided against it because I felt I didnt have enough experience yet. Glad to hear from you. Thanks for responding.

Terry


----------

